# Best Granular Pre-Emergent



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Alright, I need a good granular pre-emergent. Is the Scott's Leafy Weed Preventer OK? Or is there something that is seriously much better? I do not feel like messing with a spray.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

I've used Scotts Halts in the past with success. 1 bag per 4K sq ft. Put down in mid March and End of Sept. I'm using spray now Prodiamine. There is probably something better, but since I switched I never checked. Hopefully someone smarter can give a top notch recommendation. @Greendoc @Ware. Based on a quick search I found Nitrophos Barricade Granular Pre-emergent Herbicide contains Prodiamine but Ive never used it. It can be found here https://www.solutionsstores.com/bar...MI4_7cq_y82wIVQ16GCh2W3A9PEAYYASABEgL3ZvD_BwE


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

There is a Prodiamine granular pre-emergent. You can get it at domyown.com


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I like ronstar g. Didn't wanna play with a spray, but you pay for it in cost.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Are you talking about this product? The AI is Pendimethalin, which will work fine.

Another box store option would be this Prodiamine product if you applying at a time when you are okay with some Nitrogen too.

Alternatively, I see some different Prodiamine or Pendimethalin impregnated fertilizers at supply houses around here. They are usually in a yellow bag with like a 0-0-7 analysis.

ETA: Like this, but considerably cheaper because you're not paying to ship a 50lb bag.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Yup, that first one is it Ware, thanks! I'll try it for now and see if I have any complaints.

Need a good spreader now!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Brand doesn't matter.

Look for something with prodiamine, dithiopyr, or pendamethin in a 0-0-7 formula.

Home Depot carries some options, try your local co-op, or specialty turf store.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I wouldn't judge the success of the scott's product this year since you are way past the ideal time to spread that pre emergent. I'm not sure but I beleive the ideal time is spring and fall so you are preventing winter and summer weeds. I wonder if you could put enough down for control into September and then drop a 6 month preventative.
I used 
https://www.ewingirrigation.com/0-0-7-crabgrass-control-plus-fertilizer.html
and spread the whole bag on 8000 sq ft to get longer control.

I'm still fighting crabgrass but this was the first time I've dropped pre emergent down on my lawn.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

rhanna said:


> I wouldn't judge the success of the scott's product this year since you are way past the ideal time to spread that pre emergent. I'm not sure but I beleive the ideal time is spring and fall so you are preventing winter and summer weeds. I wonder if you could put enough down for control into September and then drop a 6 month preventative.
> I used
> https://www.ewingirrigation.com/0-0-7-crabgrass-control-plus-fertilizer.html
> and spread the whole bag on 8000 sq ft to get longer control.
> ...


Oh yeah I know, I'm just moving to a new house in 3 weeks with a much larger yard and am sick of messing with the spray types so wanted to switch to granular.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I believe it is more expensive to do granular, I hadn't bought a battery sprayer at the time.


----------

